# Killington Corn Harvest 5-10



## powhunter (May 10, 2011)

Jonnypoach and myself headed up to the K today for a quick hit..Nice sunny day and soft corn bumps everywhere on SS

OL was connect the dots so we opted for a Sure thing with Superstar






Superstar from a distance 






SS Headwall






JP destroying it






JP Taking a Break






Failed 180





All in all a great day..Did the headwall, and the mid section twice...A great day to end the season!!

Steveo


----------



## deadheadskier (May 10, 2011)

Nice!!

How long did it take you to hike up?


----------



## powhunter (May 10, 2011)

45 minutes im guessing..with a few breaks on the way..

steveo


----------



## bvibert (May 10, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## TheBEast (May 10, 2011)

No one gave you a hassle about hiking?


----------



## powhunter (May 11, 2011)

There was about 5 cars parked in that mini lot by the SS deck...bunch of people hiking..dogs running around...beer drinking...Saw one k employee in a pickup and  he waved...Dont think late season hiking is an issue with them.

Steveo


----------



## powbmps (May 11, 2011)

That's awesome!  Did you hike right up under the lift?


----------



## 2knees (May 11, 2011)

Nice work steve-o.  

i gotta say it though, they could easily still be open with that coverage on superstar.


----------



## Greg (May 11, 2011)

Sick. What a shame they closed...


----------



## Grassi21 (May 11, 2011)

powhunter said:


> 45 minutes im guessing..with a few breaks on the way..
> 
> steveo



So that is what its called these days, "breaks."


----------



## reefer (May 11, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## powhunter (May 11, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> So that is what its called these days, "breaks."



Ha Ha There was some "people" having a safety meeting in the unlocked lift shack at the top of SS as well...

steveo


----------



## sLoPeS (May 11, 2011)

yesterday was sick...and Day 140!


----------



## Black Phantom (May 11, 2011)

TheBEast said:


> No one gave you a hassle about hiking?



Why would they get hassled?


----------



## EOS (May 11, 2011)

Thanks for posting the pictures and report!!


----------



## Cornhead (May 11, 2011)

> yesterday was sick...and Day 140!


Wow that's impressive, do you live on the hill?  You must ski almost every day!  Way to get after it.


----------



## skiadikt (May 11, 2011)

TheBEast said:


> No one gave you a hassle about hiking?



they don't seem to mind late season hiking. in fact thought they lightened up a bit this year. on saturday of closing weekend we hiked over to canyon and ran into a ski patroller. he didn't even blink. also at the top of supe there was an unroped area next to gateway so you could go to bear without ducking a rope. they don't like it early season though.


----------

